# Puregon with timed intercourse... no cyclogest prescribed?



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

Its been explained to me by the consultant that i won't need cyclogest pessaries following Puregon stimming and an Ovitrelle trigger shot. He said 'you could use the pessaries if you wanted' but that the body should be making the right amount of progesterone to support an embryo if our BMS was successful.


I don't understand how this protocol is THAT different to IVF cycles i've done with gonal f and ovitrelle and i think i need to know for sure i'm doing as much as i can to support a BPF...  will it do any harm to take the pessaries i have? and when should i start using them? 


I took my trigger earlier today and was instructed to commence intercourse from tonight.


Any information / help gratefully received x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You will ovulate naturally with this type of treatment, al be it that the LH surge to stimulate that ovulation was given by injection.

The egg is not being sucked out surgically.

I am not sure exactly what the difference is, but I can only imagine that the full maturation and bursting of the follicle will mean it forms a corpus luteum and this will secrete progesterone like it would in a natural pregnancy.


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

aha, that makes sense, thank you so much x


----------

